# How long does the pain last?



## thenub (Oct 3, 2014)

I started at the gym 2 1/2 weeks ago to get into better shape. I found now that I'm getting older my strength has dropped off considerably. 

I called a family friend that is a hardcore weightlifter and asked him to help get me going. He's the type of guy that gets into the strongman competitions and things like that.

The first day at the gym we worked doing bench press, incline bench press and dumbbell presses. Our next visit we concentrated on shoulder strengthening vertical presses and more dumbbell work. Yesterday we did a lot of tricep and bicep work. 

The first couple days weren't too bad as I wasn't lifting very much weight. He figured that since it seemed easy for me I should just go up 10 lbs on everything. Today I didn't go to work as I could barely roll out of bed. My wife said I should maybe think of giving up on the gym and find another way to get in shape. I thought about her suggestion for about 2 seconds and said no way!!! I've only been going a couple times a week but I'm hooked, I love it!!! I find when I'm working out with a friend I'm motivated to keep going. I just want to know how long I can expect the soreness/stiffness to last. I have been drinking plenty of water to avoid muscle cramps but some days I need to take ibuprofen to help with the aches.

How long does this usually last before I can work out and not feel like I've been hit by a truck?? Should I maybe lift a little less weight until the aches and stiffness stops or just suck it up and charge ahead??The lifting has helped with my weight loss (down 5lbs in 2 1/2wks). By the way, I turned 50 in September. 

Looking forward to advice from those that have been in my situation.


----------



## Pooh Bear (Dec 28, 2014)

I love the gym too. It doesn't generally take me very long to stop having soreness. Just keep at it and, of course, see the doctor if you are having any problems.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

To each his own poison I suppose 

I started cycling last spring and can do 30 miles pretty easily but the next day is always a "recovery ride". At 55 I can't be doing 30 miles daily. Not yet.

But for my daily 20 miles no issues. Took a few months to get there. Slow and gradual increases does it for cycling. For gym I would defer to a personal trainer who knows about people in your age and shape group.

Don't start too fast. And don't think that doctors know about such things unless you talk to a specialist. But I can feel the gym rush or cycling rush, I could not wait to get home to go on the bike every day.


----------



## thenub (Oct 3, 2014)

I took a few days off from the gym to get over a cold and am not feeling any soreness now. I texted my friend and will be meeting him at the gym today. It sure is great having a friend there for motivation


----------

